# Bundesliga 07-09 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 4, 2008)

FC Koln v Hannover 96
 07/11/2008 19:30 GMT
  2.05 3.25 3.25 All Bets (24) 
Bielefeld v Bor. Monchengladbach
 08/11/2008 14:30 GMT
  2.00 3.25 3.40 All Bets (24) 
Bochum v Werder Bremen
 08/11/2008 14:30 GMT
  4.00 3.40 1.80 All Bets (26) 
Hamburger SV v Bor. Dortmund
 08/11/2008 14:30 GMT
  1.80 3.40 4.00 All Bets (26) 
Karlsruhe v Bayer Leverkusen
 08/11/2008 14:30 GMT
  4.75 3.50 1.65 All Bets (26) 
Wolfsburg v Cottbus
 08/11/2008 14:30 GMT
  1.30 4.50 9.00 All Bets (26) 
Eintracht Frankfurt v VfB Stuttgart
 09/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  2.70 3.15 2.40 All Bets (25) 
Hertha Berlin v Hoffenheim
 09/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  2.55 3.20 2.50 All Bets (26) 
Schalke 04 v Bayern Munchen
 09/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  2.50 3.15 2.60 All Bets (25)


----------



## BettingIsNice (Nov 7, 2008)

Schalke - Bayern will be interesting. I wonder when the bad luck for Bayern will end. Maybe in this match ?


----------

